# a fun one



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

this was a two day piece... There were a bunch of really interesting obstacles and the shape evolved as I worked. I was limited most by the width. I would have liked to have the shoulder be a bit wider and the bottom part of the piece to be a few inches taller but it just wasn't possible with the natural edge on top my. The height was 10 1/2 inches from the bottom to the top of the natural edge. SUPER punky piece with some solid wood towards the bottom. Im thinking it would look nice with a cedar finial on top kind of like a flower stamen. Still need to do a final hand sanding as it was impossible to do on the lathe. lemme know whatcha think happy turnin all, 
Bond
huh ok this is odd... I tried to upload the pictures and it said there was a security token missing??? anybody know what that means and how to fix it?


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I turned the most beautiful 48" HF today with a 1/2" opening. What the...it won't load! Trust me its fantastic. 

Ok, I believe you but I still want to see it!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

gaaaahhhh! driving me nuts!!! gonna try taking some fresh photos and see if it likes those better.... here's the error message I get 
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.

I fill out the little contact the administrator form and then get this:
Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

I'm picturing the administrator as the white haired guy at the end of the matrix at this point... hopefully the new pics will take once I get em uploaded


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see this 48" HF with 1/2" opening.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

therrrre we gooooooo.... Ill try and take some better pictures tomorrow once I get it all sanded down and waxed up you cant see in the pics much but shes curly as all get out... finial or no I cant decide and if so what kinda wood you think might fit nice. happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, that's purdy! Turned out great!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!
No additions necessary. Leave it alone. It's way too pretty as it is to add to. 
Can't wait to see it finished. 
Really nice work!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

That's really nice! Different too!

Dave H


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lilty said:


> Can't wait to see this 48" HF with 1/2" opening.


To be clear, I was just having some fun with Bond on that one. 

Bond, that's just amazing. No wonder you were anxious to get those pics up. It's so unique, which is a difficult thing to accomplish, but it totally works for me. Beautiful wood and fascinating form. Kudos!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

As for the finial, I think I see where you are going with it and it could be really cool if you can capture the flower illusion. There's no risk involved so you could play with it when the mood strikes. On the other hand it absolutely doesn't lack anything visually just as it it IMHO. I love it more each time I look at it.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is too COOL! It almost looks like a flame, to me, at my first glance!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

ya that's a sweet piece! It reminds me of an Eskimo baby wrapped up


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! It looks amazing, spectacular shape and gorgeous wood. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Bonanza35 said:


> To be clear, I was just having some fun with Bond on that one.
> 
> Bond, that's just amazing. No wonder you were anxious to get those pics up. It's so unique, which is a difficult thing to accomplish, but it totally works for me. Beautiful wood and fascinating form. Kudos!


 Yes I know.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

ok here are the final pictures. hand sanded it down to 400... in a few areas there are still a few poc marks but I figure with wood this punky thats ok. Decided to go without the finial after trying a few on for size I found it made the piece look a little too busy. Also included a few pics of it's taller brother piece which I just finished made of the same wood enjoy:yes:


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks nice finished.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

That is very pretty. How does one chuck something like that up?

And umm.. what's an HF?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

a hollow form (hf) is when the opening at the top is smaller than the diameter of the piece as a whole. some folks have become super good at this and can get the opening at the top down to a half inch or smaller. I think this one had about a 3/4 inch opening. In terms of chucking it up I started with the natural edge towards the tailstock and then roughed it into a cylinder and created the tenon... All of that was done between centers... Then put the tennon in the chuck. created the top part to my liking and hollowed it inside and out and then began work on the bottom part... nuthin too fancy happy turnin, 
bond


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice work*

Very stunning work both pieces. Do you happen to have photos of the log before it was turned or on the faceplate / chuck would be interesting to see what you started with


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

nice job


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jey125 said:


> It looks like an artistic job and it will look very nice in a darker room with low lights.


haha think the doc said the same the to my mom the day I was born:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

